# foam bodies



## firefighter5906a (May 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a tutorial on making expanding foam bodies using hollow mannequins, I've seen it once before and can't find it anywhere now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This may be the thread you're looking for:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38673&highlight=foam+bodies

There is a link in her first post to the Instructables page with the tutorial.


----------



## firefighter5906a (May 15, 2014)

That's the one, thank you Roxy!


----------

